# House Panel Votes to Ease Cuba Travel Restrictions



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm skeptical that this will go anywhere, but its an interesting development.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/01/world/americas/01cuba.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss


----------

